# Floating Cabin - Landcut



## Hook-N-Horns

This past weekend we stayed in a floating cabin down in the Landcut, and man was it a blast. Despite the weather not knowing what it wanted to do, the weekend was a success. The first night we caught, filleted, and fried them on the spot. There is nothing like having fresh Trout while catching more trout. Saturday fishing was tough. They were spread way out, but we were able to bag a few. Saturday night we fished under the lights in the rain. But as all good fishermen know the fish don't know it's raining. So we killed them again. All in all we brought back about 50 Trout and one nice 25" Red. I recommend going to anyone. There is nothing like getting away from everyone and everything to catch up on some good old camaraderie, cold beer, and ton of fish...


----------



## Hook-N-Horns

*Here is some Pictues*

The Cabin, The fish we caught, and the fish that we kept in the fish trap to keep them a live to save ice....


----------



## Hook-N-Horns

There has been a lot of people ask me who I rented the cabin from. I rented from Captain Carl out of Corpus Christi. He has a few cabins to rent. We rented the one located in the Landcut. It was about a 40 mile boat trip from Bird Island. You can check out his website at http://captaincarl.com/ he was great guy to deal with. Always asking if you needed anything and on the way home he called to make sure we had a good time and to ask how the fishing was. I would recommed it for anyone. We went on a bachelor party and there was eight of us. We had plently of room for sleeping, and for fishing we pretty much took turns because we would get tired of taking the fish off the hook. I know what a problem right... But if you wnat a place to catch fish these floating cabins are the way to go. I have talked to several other people who have stayed in his other cabins and they pretty much said the same thing. Once that light was on so was the fishing....


----------

